# Relocating to LA area. Need an advice.



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

Due to job, I will be relocating to LA area from Seattle this July. And, I want to relocate there with my pet pigeon if possible. I want to bring her because she is quite attached to me and I know that she'd be bored if she were to stay at my parent's home. 

There are two traveling options:
1. By car: My pigeon gets motion sickness by looking outside of the window, so I'd have to put her inside of some sort of covered cage. This trip will be at least 3 days long. So I'd have to provide plenty of water and food for my pigeon, and let her stretch her wing inside of car once every two or three hours of drive. One thing that concerns me is that there aren't that many pet friendly motels. So, if I can't find one, she'd have to stay inside of the car. Has anyone done a long car trip with pet pigeon? If so could you give me some advice?

2. By plane: Isn't this very restrictive? What stuff do you need to do in order to allow birds on a plane? Will birds be allowed to be on the passenger seat?

She's been staying at my parent's home ever since she was rescued as a baby, so I think she feels comfortable there. If relocating with my pigeon is an impossible or a hazardous thing to do, she can stay there with great care. However, the only concern I have is that her emotion. Since she thinks I am her mate, I know she will somewhat feel lonely once I leave her there. 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

by plane, I know people who have small dogs and put them in an approved carrier that fits under the seat in front of them, perhaps you can call the airlines and see about it. I would choose to do that before the road trip, as it will be a faster trip.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the rules are different on each airline. I travelled from NYC to Los Angeles with my two dogs. They had to be in carriers that fit under the seat. The dogs were not allowed out of the carriers or on the seat. 

If you travel by car, many of the motel chains (Motel 6, Super 8) operate on a "don't ask, don't tell" policy. As long as the bird doesn't destroy the room, no need to inform them when checking in. Until recently, Motel 6 was very pet friendly.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Can you ship the bird to your self using a USPS mailer? Maybe leave the bird with parents for a week while you get moved down and everything set up. My quick check is that shipping should be less than $60 total.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jaysen said:


> Can you ship the bird to your self using a USPS mailer? Maybe leave the bird with parents for a week while you get moved down and everything set up. My quick check is that shipping should be less than $60 total.


hey! good idea, have your folks overnight him in an approved usps bird box... would work..


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

What time in July?

Yes pigeons can travel in long car or plane rides, even my baby finches did just fine in a long car ride. You can take her into the motel, just don't tell anyone and they won't care.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

cotdt said:


> What time in July?
> 
> Yes pigeons can travel in long car or plane rides, even my baby finches did just fine in a long car ride. You can take her into the motel, just don't tell anyone and they won't care.


I will be relocating there this mid July. Yeah and I think driving there will be more ideal plan than a plane trip since I will be driving down there anyways.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I have had Pigeons in the Car many times for trips of various kinds, but with their Cage on a Box or other item, so their Eye level was about the same as mine...some on 600 mile Trips, and no one ever got any Motion sickness or seemed other than to really enjoy it.

My experience, is that if they can not see "out" from about our own Eye level, if they are on a Box or on the floor, they will be miserable.

If they can see out, from about our own Eye level, they will have fun and enjoy the Trip.

Good Air quality also matters.

Many Car's Air Conditioning 'air' will make me sick for that matter.

Fresh Air from the Car's slightly open Windows, and or dust free stink-free Air Systems, are important to Birds.

Get your AC Vents and ducts cleaned out good if in doubt.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*HI FERALNINJA, You many have a bigger problem renting a place in LA. Many apartments do not rent to pet owners and incluces birds.* GEORGE


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there! I think the best idea would be to ship your pijjie. The only problem would be the heat. Maybe you can ship her a month or so later? When autumn approaches.

On the other options... I'm not comfortable with animals traveling by plane, actually, but that may be me.
Car, on the other hand, is a perfectly good idea. This is the one I'd be most comfortable with. Even if she doesn't have a lot of fun, you can check on her and keep her properly fed and with plenty of water.
On the motel thing, ask them if you can bring along your caged pet bird with you. That is, before you actually go on the trip. It doesn't matter if you release the pijjie in the room afterwards. Just tell them it's a pet and that she stays in her cage so she won't make any mess. Of course, clean up after her and leave everything in more than good conditions.


----------



## FeralNinja (Oct 15, 2005)

george simon said:


> *HI FERALNINJA, You many have a bigger problem renting a place in LA. Many apartments do not rent to pet owners and incluces birds.* GEORGE


Hi george . Luckily, I found a place that allows pets two weeks ago while I was there to plan relocation and signed one year lease contract. 

Yesterday, I went to a local vet and got the health certificate. She is in great health! . The only thing I have to do now is to plan this trip safely so that my pigeon can enjoy it.

I am thinking of driving for two hours and then rest for thirty minutes so that my pigeon can eat food and drink some water during one of the thirty minute break, because I am not sure if she will eat anything while the car is running. 

The only concern I have now is the motion sickness. I did change the air filter before seeing the vet yesterday, and she didn't get motion sick during our short round trip to vet. But I have never took her to a long car ride. If it ever occurs, I am going to rest little longer until she can digests all the foods she eats.


----------

